
Is Sony Hack Really 'The Worst' in U.S. History, as CEO Claims? - evo_9
http://www.npr.org/blogs/alltechconsidered/2014/12/23/372603286/is-sony-hack-really-the-worst-in-u-s-history-as-ceo-claims
======
2close4comfort
No I bet there are 3 Sony hacks in the top 5!!!!

